# plasti dip on ms silvia



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

hi,

has anyone tried it? would it stick or not so much due to machines heat?

got any tip on this?

or maybe a viny wrap would be a better choice?

BR

rmaya


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

People put Plastidip on their exhausts, so I imagine an espresso machine would be fine.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

It indicates it's good for temperatures in excess of 100 degrees C, so should be fine, and as Dylan indicates it does get used on some car parts that get exposed to fairly hot areas (although I've never seen on an exhaust).

I'd expect the vinyl wrap to start to contract when exposed to high temperatures, so you may find it ripples (where not exposed, but an attached part has contracted). Of the two, I'd go with Plastidip.


----------



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

The frame of my silva is now being sandblasted, next week will electroplate it and powder coat.

Hopefully this will solve all rust issues.

Next planned step is a change of the colour of the body that's why the plasti dip idea came up.


----------

